
Show HN: Data visualization news - fasteRstat
http://dvblogger.com/
======
vienno
Great! Bookmarking this. Two points of suggestion though.

1\. The antispam filter is a bit confusing. Took me a while to understand that
it expects me to input tag number three in the field.

2\. After submitting a link, I received no feedback and at this point, I'm not
sure whether it's pending approval or if I did something wrong.

Edit: Ok, so now the submitted link showed up. But not with my Twitter
profile. Not that I care, but that's another confusing thing in my view.

~~~
fasteRstat
Thank you for your suggestion.

1\. I plan to improve a number of elements (e.g RSS for tags, newsletter,
antispam ...) Current state is something like MVP...

2\. Website has no approval mechanism. Your post is visible in five minutes
because of website caching.

3\. twitter profile name will be fixed

------
jaipilot747
An RSS feed or even a daily digest email would be really helpful.

~~~
fasteRstat
Yes, this I have in plan (e.g. best of week/month). But for this I need enough
quality content and users.

~~~
jaipilot747
Thanks for the site!

Best of week/month will require quality content, I agree. But it's a little
bit of a chicken and egg problem if people don't remember the site. Having an
RSS feed will get you mind share even if posts are sporadic.

------
jonathankoren
Without a description of what this is, I don't know what it is I'm supposed to
be seeing. It's links to random visualization on the web? Is it the empty site
hosting the links? I'm sorry, but I don't get it.

~~~
fasteRstat
My plan is to create a community driven site that collects interesting links
in the field of data visualization (maps, tools, libraries, infographics,
tutorials, ...).

~~~
baldeagle
I really like the idea and have a couple of build on possibilities (that you
may have already considered). 1\. I think this would be awesome in a Pinterest
style with the graph as the splash page. 2\. I don't disquis. I love the
hacker news local comment model but do not understand the scope and scale of
moderation work that comes with it (thanks dang!) 3\. A special flag for
projects that git or other hosted source to separate the 'just shiny' from the
'I can learn from the shiny'

Good luck in this space, I think there is a lot of room for a community like
this. Also check out datatau for some other story leads that might better fit
in your community.

------
aaronhoffman
Is this a 100% community driven site, or are there some dedicated editors?

~~~
fasteRstat
Currently it is list of interesting links that I found (except 4 links). But
for the future, I hope it will be community driven.

------
moklick
Hey!

Nice project. It would be nice if you could add the submission dates. As a
user I would like to know how current a submission is

~~~
fasteRstat
Good point. Now are dates available if you click on vote/comment link.

------
fasteRstat
Thank you for all your comments and suggestions. I updated the website.

1) you see date added 2) you can subscribe to future planned "best of the
month" newsletter 3) twitter names are fixed 4) rss channels was added

------
bsn54
Great site...looking forward to it..

